# 8y/o's NO FENCE BRUTE from 'hillbilly land' (E Texas)



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres a absolute BEAST of a buck a friends grandson took from E texas, seems E Tex gets NO respect and I'm on a mission to change that. Most anytime E Texas is mentioned it gets 'tagged' with some comment of 'outlaws, hillbilly, ******** ect.... I will say lots of the guys I know and associate with are converted outlaws AND are some of the best hunters I know. Check this buck out that an Ex outlaw put his son on...WW


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow, that is a freakin brute ! Great buck. I'd like to see a few more pic's if possible. Congrats


----------



## aussieexpat (Jul 31, 2009)

I like it, that is a jackass. what part of east texas?


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*wow, great buck.....*


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Between Jasper and Sam Rayburn, I'm working on getting some more pics, I know of 2 leases that have taken 15 deer over 140 with 1 buck at 160 and change, all free range but have had self imposed antler restrictions for yrs, and yes there is a LONG waiting list for new members...WW


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

I love the smile on the boys face. That is priceless!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

His smile is priceless!!!! Great deer and a great picture!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awesome ... ! He's ruined ...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Great deer. A 154" gross 10 pt was killed by a 20 year old woman in Walker Co this past Friday. They are out there, just not as common as other places.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

wow, realy nice buck!!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

What a Heavy Buck for the young man---He got his ear to ear smile that says it all!!! WTG!!--Gotta love it to see the kidos on a smack down!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Got that pic in a text last week....Hes related to the Elrods?

Not hijackin but there are nope no deer in east texas


----------



## LouietheDrifter (May 18, 2009)

WOW! absolute Monster. That Boy is ruinet.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

That's a great deer!! I bet that smile still hasn't left that kids face. Heck, maybe perminent by now.. LOL!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Love that smile!!!!!!!!!! He is struggling to hold that monster up. Great buck.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Great buck. Even the smile exceeds the 13" limit. Nice going from one old hillbilly to a young hillbilly.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

The smile says it all. Thats what hunting is all about.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome, green to ya!!!!

Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Big Country Outdoors
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
800-657-9998


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Big Deer live in East Texas. That is not the problem.*

The problem is (A) seeing one and (B) shooting one, and (C) doing both before your neighbor does.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Great deer*

Congrats ! GreAt deer


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> The problem is (A) seeing one and (B) shooting one, and (C) doing both before your neighbor does.


There has never bee a more true story told, that's how it is, and that's that!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Now that is a monster buck and you are correct that East Texas does have some big bucks!!! Beautiful!! Only down part about this story is the grandson that killed this deer has very high expectations now! LOL


----------



## anywaterfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

dont think anyone saying there aren't some hell-a-cious deer in east Texas. I hunted on a lease in East Texas Woodville to be exact and we could not go a week without someone stealing cameras, stealing feeders, and if they could not steal the feeders they would shoot em or destroy them another way. Several times we went out to the lease and found locals trucks or cars stuck in the mud. Game Wardens were called and who knows what happened but they would be back out the next week. We locked all the gates and when we returned the chain and locks would be cut. I lost two tree climbers three feeders and three cameras in one season. Another time i went to the lease and was walking a back fence line, and on our property along the creek i found a bucket feeder and two tree climbers. When we did get to hunt, one of the guys on our lease shot a 168 that weighed over 260lbs on the hoof. just my 2 cents. sorry for the rant. By the way that is a very nice deer and the smile on the young'uns face says more than any words could ever do justice.


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

With everyone posting these big deer from E.Tx all of those hill country guys are going to start moving back into east texas hunting. There goes all those reasonable leases!!!


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

All I can say is "WOW"!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

duhunter said:


> With everyone posting these big deer from E.Tx all of those hill country guys are going to start moving back into east texas hunting. There goes all those reasonable leases!!!


You wouldn't like it here, too many hillbillies, and everyone is related. I mean knows everyone

Roads are narrow and windy, hayfever runs rampant.

You know, just miserable.:biggrin:


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

AWESOME photo and deer!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

atcfisherman said:


> Now that is a monster buck and you are correct that East Texas does have some big bucks!!! Beautiful!! Only down part about this story is the grandson that killed this deer has very high expectations now! LOL


I agree 100%. Probably a chance of a lifetime, but now his goals for the future are bigger. Hopefully he is OK with just putting food on the table and will not be too hard on himself for not topping that one next year or the next. Who knows, he may be on a roll!!!!!! I hope so. Great job and get yourself a big frame and put that pic somewhere everyone can see it.

Darlene


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Fine buck! Good for ya'll.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

that is a great buck, 

Three Rivers hunting club or Hog Creek?


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Good to hear of the conversion of you Outlaw, Hillbilly, *******, Etc. East Texas Boys.

That is a Fine buck and love the smile. It is priceless.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> that is a great buck,
> 
> Three Rivers hunting club or Hog Creek?


His dad owns 90+acres with Toledo Bend on 1 side and National Forrest on the other 3 >>perfect...WW


----------



## tps7742 (Aug 23, 2005)

Definitely a fine buck and glad to see the youth involved in hunting. Congrats.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

What a Beast!!! Congrats. to that young man!!!!!!


----------

